# Cold Weather Question



## Slomovitz (Mar 30, 2007)

Hey dudes, it might be all in my mind but...I feel like when the car is cold, for maybe the first minute, the acceleration is very sluggish. Obviously the car is drive by wire. Is it possible that the computer is protecting the turbos until the motor reaches operating temperature? Lets see who knows this one.


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Cold Weather Question (Slomovitz)*

just oils thicker when cold and needs warming up.


----------



## Raudi S6 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: Cold Weather Question (Slomovitz)*

Or oil sludge build up


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Cold Weather Question (Raudi S6)*

i dont move that easily in the cold myself.


----------



## MikeMcNair. (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Cold Weather Question (ironmule)*

Trans fluid is thick, oil is thick, Drive it nice till it warms up, you will thank yourself later.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Cold Weather Question (MikeMcNair.)*

What the hell are you doing here? Pick up an Epic A6?


----------



## MikeMcNair. (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Cold Weather Question (Snowhere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowhere* »_What the hell are you doing here? Pick up an Epic A6?
















Its really epic.. so epic I could be banned for it


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Cold Weather Question (MikeMcNair.)*

You really need your own username again


----------



## 01OlFiE (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Cold Weather Question (MikkiJayne)*

just make sure the cars warmed up first silly


----------

